# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1990+ >  Άγιος Ραφαήλ [Agios Rafael, Spirit οf Fiji Islands, Golfo Paradiso,Carribean Venture]

## Apostolos

Ένας ακούραστος εργάτης του Αιγαίου. Ένα πλοίο που αρκετοί ακόμα και σήμερα λένε πως η πώληση του ήταν ένα λάθος. Το Αγιος Ραφαήλ κατασκευάστηκε στο 1968 στο J.J. Sietas Gmbh στο Αμβούργο της Γερμανίας. Είχε Ολικό μήκος 94,80 - Μεγ. Πλάτος 16,82 - Βύθισμα θέρους 5,01 και Dwt 2267. Είχε 2 μπαταριστές μηχανές Deutz με 4000bhp και (θεωρητική) ταχύτητα 16 κόμβους, αλλα κατα τα ταξίδια μου με αυτό πάνω απο 15 δέν πήγαινε ποτέ... Πειραιας - Μυτιλήνη 14 ώρες.... Είχε 2 γκαράζ με 500 περίπου γραμμικά (45 περίπου νταλίκες) όπου για το επάνω υπήρχε ασανσέρ όπου στηριζόταν σε αρθροτούς βραχείωνες και το επάνω κατάστρωμα σφράγιζε με καπάκι όπου πάντα με αυτό τον τρόπο έχανες μία θέση... Η είσοδος τον οχημάτων γινόταν με 2 καταπέλτες όπου για εμένα τότε φαινόταν πολύ πρωτοποριακό. Είχε και ένα 3ο μικρούλι στη μέση που όπως καταλάβαινα άν έπευτε έκανε την πρύμη τελείως πλατωμα!Εσωτερικά είχε 2 αίθουσες με αεροπορικά με πάτωμα απο πλαστικά πλακάκια και 80 κρεβάτια σε 4κλινες καμπίνες. Είχε μία μικρή τραπεζαρία (όχι self service) όπου ένας καμαρώτος σου έπερνε παραγγελία! Γενικά το πλήρωμα του πάντα ήταν ποιό"χύμα" αλλα ποιό ζεστό αφού δέν συγκαταλέγονταν στους γλύφτες-ρουφιάνους-προνομιούχους των μεγαλύτερων πλοίων της Ναυτιλιακής. Η γεφυρά του ζεστή με ξύλο μπόλικο, τιμόνι ρόδα τεράστια που είχε και ταμπελίτσα να συμπληρώνουν λάδι καθημερινά.... Τα χειρηστήρια ήταν τηλέγραδοι και το bow thruster diesel με μία εξάτμιση στην μία μάσκα όπου όταν έκανες κίνηση με αυτό ντουμάνιαζε η πλώρη! Οι μηχανές όπως είπα μπαταριστές που όμως θυμάμαι να το γυρνάνε αρκετά καλά αλλα να καταλήγουν σε ένα φουγαράκι στην Αριστερή πλευρά! Όταν το έβλεπες απο ΔΞ νόμιζες πώς δέν είχε αφού οι αντιηλιακοί περιστερώνες το έκρηβαν τελείως.... 

Γενικά παρόλο που κανείς δέν ήθελε να ταξιδέψει μαζί του το καλοκαίρι έσωζε την κατάσταση πολλές φορές... Περισσότερα σε άλλο post περιμένωντας και τις δικές σας εμπειρίες!


Εδώ το πλοίο στην Μυτιλήνη σε κάποια πρωινή του αναχώρηση απευθείας για Πειραιά!
agios rafael 001.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και εδώ απο την Αριστερή του πλευρά σε κάποια μεσημεριανή του αναχώρηση (1300) για... Βόλο! (ναί τότε η ΝΕΛ υπήρχε παντού!)
Picture 001.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και εδώ μία πρωινή του φόρτωση για ένα απευθείας Πειραιά απο Μυτιλήνη όταν το ¶υγουστο δέν έπεφτε καρφίτσα στο λιμάνι! Αρε χρήμα... Αναρωτιέμε πού πήγε....
Picture 003.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα από τα πιο συμπαθητικά πλοία, ίσως γιατί άκουγε πάρα πολλά και συχνά άδικα. Πέρασε και αυτό από τη Ραφήνα και μαζί με τον "Αλκαίο " έγραψε και αυτό ένα μέρος της ιστορίας του λιμανιού της Ραφήνας.
Εδώ στον Πειραιά σε κοντινό πλάνο. Στο βάθος διακρίνεται το Νήσος Κύπρος, γνωστό ώς ΟΜΗΡΟΣ

TO ¶ΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑHΛ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σε ένα από τα αξέχαστα απαγορευτικά στη Ραφήνα. Οι καδένες να τρίβονται και οι κάβοι να τρίζουν. Μια από τις πιο ωραίες εποχές της Ραφήνας.

Bari Express και ¶γιος Ραφαήλ.jpg

----------


## geogre222

oso kai na epsaksa sto net den mporo na bro photo tou ploiou prin paei stin idioktisia tis NEL......katafera na bro kapoies photo apo tin gallery tou efoplisti
Mipos kseroume tin istoria tou meta apo ti nel??

----------


## Apostolos

Για να μήν σας αφήνουμε παραπονούμενους εδώ ώς Golfo Paradiso όπως ήταν πρίν NEL 
GOLFO PARADISO.jpg

Και εδώ ως Spirit of Fiji Islands
SPIRIT OF FIJI ISLANDS.jpg

----------


## geogre222

Gia ali mia fora mas afineis afonous me to iliko pou exeis.Me auta ta onomata to psaxno tosi ora kai tipota!pantos sta niata tou fenete poli oreo skari

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν έχεις άδικο! Αναρωτιέ πόσα λευτά σπαταλήθηκαν για να μετατρέψουν αυτό το καλό καραβάκι σε ένα μάτσο σίδερα ατάκτος κολημένα!

----------


## Apostolos

Καμιά φορά ακόμα και το background είναι τόσο εντυπωσιακό όσο και το κυρώς θέμα! Εδώ ο ΑΓΙΟΣ (όπως τον αποκαλούσαν) σε μία απογευματινή αναχώρηση στης 17/02/98 στης 18.08 όπως έιχα γράψει....


Picture 276.jpg

----------


## geogre222

os SPIRIT OF fiji islands

519409.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Στον Πειραιά μια μέρα με συννεφιά. Δίπλα του υπήρχε μια εκλεκτή συντροφιά, οι περισσότεροι σπό τους οποίους έχουν φύγει εδώ και καιρό από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

ΤΟ ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ.jpg

----------


## esperos

Να  και  πως  ήταν  πριν  έλθει  στα  δικά  μας  τα  νερά.

----------


## scoufgian

μια οχι και τοσο καλη φωτογραφια του αγιος ραφαηλ ,παλι στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4048

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Παράθυρο στο παρελθόν.
Το "¶γιος Ραφήλ" στη Χίο το 1996.
Από ένα δωμάτιο που είχε θέα όλο το λιμάνι.
Να την αφιερώσουμε στον φίλο Απόστολο και στους φίλους της ΝΕΛ.

Παράθυρο στο Παρελθόν.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

ΑΠΛΑ Τ Ε Λ Ε Ι Α

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο "'Αγιος", όπως τον έλεγαν οι Μυτιληνιοί, στον Πειραιά κάποιο απόγευμα. Μια εικόνα, λίγο καιρό πριν την τελευταία του αναχώρηση.
Στον φίλο μας MYTILENE και σε όλους όσους θυμούνται τον αφανή αυτό εργάτη της ΝΕΛ. 
Και μια απλοϊκή ερώτηση προς τους φίλους της ΝΕΛ. Από ποιο πλοίο η ΝΕΛ κέρδισε περισσότερα: από τον "'Αγιο" ή από τους "Αίολους"; Ή ποιος πρόσφερε περισσότερο συγκοινωνιακό έργο (ιδιαίτερα μάλιστα το χειμώνα);

Αγιος Ραφαήλ.jpg

----------


## polykas

Καταπληκτική φωτό *ROI*. Μπράβο

----------


## MYTILENE

> Ο "'Αγιος", όπως τον έλεγαν οι Μυτιληνιοί, στον Πειραιά κάποιο απόγευμα. Μια εικόνα, λίγο καιρό πριν την τελευταία του αναχώρηση.
> Στον φίλο μας MYTILENE και σε όλους όσους θυμούνται τον αφανή αυτό εργάτη της ΝΕΛ. 
> Και μια απλοϊκή ερώτηση προς τους φίλους της ΝΕΛ. Από ποιο πλοίο η ΝΕΛ κέρδισε περισσότερα: από τον "'Αγιο" ή από τους "Αίολους"; Ή ποιος πρόσφερε περισσότερο συγκοινωνιακό έργο (ιδιαίτερα μάλιστα το χειμώνα);
> 
> Αγιος Ραφαήλ.jpg


Καταπληκτική φώτο φίλε ROI.Αξέχαστος ο "ΑΓΙΟΣ",τον θυμάμαι ακούραστο να αλωνίζει το Αιγαίο από Αλεξ/πολη μέχρι Ρόδο και από Πειραιά μέχρι τη Καβάλα, πραγματικός εργάτης της ΝΕΛ επι χρόνια!Και πάλι ευχαριστώ

----------


## a.molos

Λίγο πρίν φύγει για πάντα απο την Ελλάδα με τα στοιχεία του σβησμένα.

----------


## esperos

Αναχώρηση  από  το  λιμάνι  Καλύμνου.

AGIOS RAFAIL.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Τώρα τι να πώ??? Τι να σχολιάσω??? Την απουσία των NEL LINES απο την μπάντα? Την γραμμή πλώρα πρύμα??? Τον χώρο?? Πάντως δέν θυμώμουν το πλοίο με αυτήν την μορφή παρόλο που ταξίδεψα σε ένα απο τα πρώτα δρομολόγια του και μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση το ασανσερ για το πανω γκαράζ, οι 2 καταπέλτες, το μονόπαντο φουγάρο, το μεγάλο κούνημα, η μικρή ταχύτητα και οι βαρδιόλες...

----------


## xara

Σε δεξαμενισμό


http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/

----------


## MYTILENE

Ωραία φώτο xara μου θύμισες πάλι τον αγαπημένο μου ΑΓΙΟ.Thanks

----------


## Apostolos

Φανταστικοοοοοοοο

----------


## Νaval22

sorry αυτόν το τεράστιο βολβό τον είχε πάντα το συγκεκριμένο καράβι?

----------


## Apostolos

Βέεεβαιααααα

----------


## Apostolos

Στέφανε απορώ για το ερωτημα σου. Αν ανατρέξεις σε όλλες τις φώτο στο thread φαίνετε σε όλλες ότι το πλοίο είχε μπάλα απο τα γεννοφάσια του  :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

ε εντάξει ότι θα έχει τέτοιο φοβερό βολβό δεν φαινόταν,πάντως δεν το είχα προσέξει ποτέ ούτε όταν ήταν εδώ το πλοίο

----------


## MYTILENE

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ.jpg


Μια φώτο του ΑΘΑΝΑΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΟΥ πλοίου της *ΝΕΛ*,αυτό που με τα συνεχή-ασταμάτητα ταξίδια του έκανε μάγκες πολλούς :Wink: ,αυτό που καλώς ή κακώς έβγαλε τα λεφτά του και με το παραπάνω και με αυτά έγινε η μεγαλύτερη γκάφα του αιώνα,η αγορά των ΑΙΟΛΩΝ :Mad: !!!Αφιερωμένη σε σας.... :Wink: !!!!*ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ* κατεβαίνωντας από *Καβάλα-Λήμνο. 1999
ΣΗΜ:Διακρίνεται πίσω από το δέντρο η πλωράκλα της ΣΑΠΦΑΡΑΣ
*

----------


## Νaval22

Να σαι καλά συνέχισε να ανεβάζεις παρόμοια πράγματα αυτή και η άλλες δυο στο θέμα του Σαπφω μου θύμισαν τις πιο όμορφες εποχές της ΝΕΛ αλλά και γενικότερα της ακτοπλοίας

----------


## hspanop

*Spirit of Fiji Islands*

----------


## vinman

Ο ¶γιος Ραφαήλ φωτογραφημένος για το βιβλίο ''Greek sea bridges''...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14236

----------


## moutsokwstas

ισως οι καταγομενοι εκλεσβου να το γνωριζουν αλλα ας το μαθουν και οι υπολοιποι. η ηγουμενη της ιερας μονης των αγιων ραφαηλ, νικολαου και ειρηνης στη θερμη τυγχανει να ηταν μετοχος στη νελ την εποχη που επροκειται να αγοραστει το αγ. ραφαηλ. απαιτησε να ονομαστει το πλοιο σε αγ. ραφαηλ λογω της συμμετοχης της στην εταιρια ως μετοχος, αυτο ακουστηκε...οπως ακουστηκε οτι σε αντιθετη περιπτωση θα πουλαγε τις μετοχες και θα αποσυροταν.  η επισης οτι το ονομα του πλοιου δεν δοθηκε σε αλλο πλοιο της εταιρειας που ειχε αγοραστει προγενεστερα και οτι της το χρωστουσαν...το πλοιο που εφερνε τους προσκυνητες στο νησι, επρεπε να εχει το ονομα του αγιου! ημαρτον...

----------


## moutsokwstas

ετυχε να ταξιδεψω με το αγ.ραφαηλ απο ραφηνα στις 19/03/97 για μυρινα λημνου ως φανταρος, εγινε αρση του απαγορευτικου αλλα μεσοπεγαγα το πλοιο σηκωνοταν με την πλωρη κι εσκαγε κατω λες κι ειμασταν σε καποιο κρις-κραφτ, σχεδον αδειο απο οχηματα. εκανα το σταυρο μου να βγω στη στερια, ουκ ολιγες φορες το ειχε βρει το απαγορευτικο στο σιγρι με τους φανταρους μεσα..ελεγαν για τον αλκαιο οτι ηταν σκυλοπνιχτης αλλα κι αυτο δεν πηγαινε πισω.

----------


## Νaval22

> ισως οι καταγομενοι εκλεσβου να το γνωριζουν αλλα ας το μαθουν και οι υπολοιποι. η ηγουμενη της ιερας μονης των αγιων ραφαηλ, νικολαου και ειρηνης στη θερμη τυγχανει να ηταν μετοχος στη νελ την εποχη που επροκειται να αγοραστει το αγ. ραφαηλ. απαιτησε να ονομαστει το πλοιο σε αγ. ραφαηλ λογω της συμμετοχης της στην εταιρια ως μετοχος, αυτο ακουστηκε...οπως ακουστηκε οτι σε αντιθετη περιπτωση θα πουλαγε τις μετοχες και θα αποσυροταν. η επισης οτι το ονομα του πλοιου δεν δοθηκε σε αλλο πλοιο της εταιρειας που ειχε αγοραστει προγενεστερα και οτι της το χρωστουσαν...το πλοιο που εφερνε τους προσκυνητες στο νησι, επρεπε να εχει το ονομα του αγιου! ημαρτον...


γιατί πόσο είχε το μοναστήρι στη ΝΕΛ πάνω απο 1&#37; αποκλειεται αλλά αν αληθεύει η ιστορία προφανώς δεν ήθελαν να τις πουλήσει γιατί θα φαινόταν καλό προς το κόσμο να συμμετέχει το μοναστήρι στην εταιρεία

όσο για το κοπάνημα του ραφαήλ φίλε Κώστα σκέψου πως σήμερα στην εποχή των ταχυπλόων η Λημνoς είναι στην ίδια καταστασή φαντάζεσαι τι μακροβούτια θα κάνει το Σουμελά;

----------


## marsant

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ Αυγουστο του 1995..Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους Νελιτες...

Αντίγραφο από agios rafail.JPG

----------


## MYTILENE

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε marsant,α ρε καράβαρε

----------


## Leo

> Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ Αυγουστο του 1995..Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους Νελιτες...


 
Μarsant...χμμμμ!! Μας εκπλήσσεις  :Very Happy: .... Αλλαγή πορείας προς ΝΕΛ ή ηθική συμπαρασταση στους πικραμένους φίλους?? MYTILENE μην το σχολιάσεις ε?  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MYTILENE

ΟΛΟΙ ΝΕΛΙΤΕΣ ΓΙΝΑΝΕ LEOOOOOOO :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## MYTILENE

Βασικά όταν βλέπω αυτό το βαποράκι στεναχωριέμαι ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ειλικρινά,χάσαμε βαπόρια που μεγαλώσαμε μαζί τους-ΑΛΚΑΙΟΣ,ΑΓΙΟΣ,ΟΜΗΡΟΣ,ΣΑΠΦΩ- και τα βλέπουμε μόνο από φώτο.Ραγίζει η καρδιά μας και συγκινούμαστε σκεπτόμενοι που καταντήσαμε!!!Μετά από όλα  αυτά να ευχαριστήσω όλα τα παιδιά για τις υπέροχες φώτο-αναμνήσεις που μας χαρίζουν με τα αγαπημένα μας σκαριά.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## a.molos

Αφιερωμένη στο φίλο ΜYTILΕNE, ο οποίος έχει την τύχη απο το μπαλκόνι του(δικό του?) να απολαμβάνει εικόνες μοναδικές του Αιγαίου και των πλοίων του.
Ο Αγιος Ραφαήλ φοράει στο πλάι για πρώτη φορά σινιάλα, τα οποία κατόπιν άλλαξαν, απαλοίφωντας κάποιες καλλιγραφίες και αλλάζοντας την γραμματοσειρά.

Agios Rafael new.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τι του γράφανε στο πλάϊ; Η ζωγραφιά με το "ζωάκι" πάντως ήταν όλα τα λεφτά...

----------


## a.molos

Το όνομα της εταιρείας NEL LINES με καλλιγραφικά γράμματα.

----------


## Νaval22

Σώπα καλά έμεινα,δεν το είχα ακούσει ποτέ αυτό,δελφίνι ήταν αυτό στο πλαί?
για ποια εποχή μιλάμε?είχε μπεί και σε άλλα βαπόρια?

----------


## esperos

Η  επιγραφή  αυτή  δεν  κράτησε  ούτε  24  ώρες  και  νομίζω  ούτε  καν  ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## a.molos

Αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λές αγαπητέ Έσπερε, τότε μιλάμε για φωτογραφικό ντοκουμέντο μοναδικής αξίας !

----------


## esperos

> Αν είναι έτσι όπως τα λές αγαπητέ Έσπερε, τότε μιλάμε για φωτογραφικό ντοκουμέντο μοναδικής αξίας !


Βεβαίως - βεβαίως  dear  Antony,  είχα  περάσει  και  εγώ  εκείνη την  ημέρα  από  Ξαβέρι  αλλά  'άοπλος'  και  όταν  ξαναπήγα  την  επομένη  'οπλισμένος'  ο  στόχος  είχε  πλέον  σβυστεί. :Sad:

----------


## MYTILENE

Φίλε a molos σε ΥΠΕΡ-ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για την αφιέρωση και για το φοβερό ντοκουμέντο σου!!Α ρε καράβαρε αθάνατε :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Apostolos

Απίστευτη φώτο...

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Δυστυχώς φιλέ μου κάποιοι ειδήμονες της εταιρίας είναι υπεύθυνοι για όλο αυτό το χάλι της ναυτιλιακής και συμφωνώ απόλυτα με όσα αναφέρεις και η ΝΕΛ από κραταιά εταιρία κατάντησε αυτή τη στιγμή να ψυχορραγεί και να έχει για την εξυπηρέτηση του νησιού τον τελευταίο των μο’ι’κανων το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ γιατί για το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ μάλλον η τύχη του αγνοείτε. Στον άγιο είχα δουλέψει κι εγώ για ενάμιση χρόνο και ομολογώ ότι ήταν αξέχαστη εμπειρία να ταξιδεύεις με αυτό το πλοίο , και λόγο ότι το προσωπικό που δούλευε μέσα αυτή την περίοδο ήταν ένα κι ένα αισθανόσουν πραγματικά ότι ήμασταν ολοι μια μεγάλη οικογένεια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αγ ραφαηλ στο λιμανι της μυτιληνης φευγει για το ταξιδι του στην πλωρη δουλευει ακομα η μηχανη για το προπελακι

film nel (5).jpg

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Ωραια φωτο ρε'συ ΒΕΝ μπραβο...ηταν και αυτο ενα απο τα βαπορια που τους εκαναν μαγκες...ακουραστο και χωρις να τρωει πολλα

----------


## Naias II

Special photo Ben  :Cool:

----------


## alcaeos

thx για την φοτο φιλε ΒΕΝ πανεμορφο καραβακι και αφτο  !!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

εκει στο τελευταιο deck θα παιρνες μια μαστουρα......... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αγιος Ραφαηλ στη ραφηνα

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Αγιος Ραφαηλ στη ραφηνα


 τι μου θυμησες τωρα, ενα και μοναδικο ταξιδι με τον αγιο εκανα κι αυτο με απαγορευτικο, αξεχαστο ταξιδι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αγ Ραφαηλ στον πειραια η φωτο βεβαια απο το κουτι του θεοφιλου.Ακομα ειναι εμφανες οτι το κοματι αναμεσα στους 2 καταπελτες εχει πεδιλα και ανεβαινει κατεβαινει κανονικα οπως και το ειχα δει καποτε και μαλλον φωτογραφισει

negative (578).jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Αγ Ραφαηλ στον πειραια η φωτο βεβαια απο το κουτι του θεοφιλου.Ακομα ειναι εμφανες οτι το κοματι αναμεσα στους 2 καταπελτες εχει πεδιλα και ανεβαινει κατεβαινει κανονικα οπως και το ειχα δει καποτε και μαλλον φωτογραφισει


κατ αρχην να ευχαριστησω το BEN BRUCE για τις σπανιες φωτογραφιες που μας χαριζει.Στη συγκεκριμενη φωτογραφια το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ βρε παιδια λιγο περιεργα δεν εχει δεσει ή μου φαινεται?

----------


## Leo

Έχει μουλαρώσει... δεν θέλει να φύγει  :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## moutsokwstas

στη φωτο απο ο,τι βλεπω τα φορτηγα αυτοκινητα τα εχουν <<σκουπισει>> ο αγιος με το θεοφιλο. ωραιος ο κωστας.

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Και να φανταστή κάνεις ότι τον καημένο τον άγιο τον αποκαλούσαν μερικοί ειδήμονες (ανεμότρατα)     ποσό λίγο γνώριζαν……………

----------


## Naias II

Εεε εντάξει....να φανταστείς το είχα προλάβει σε μια εποχή που ήταν να φύγω για Πειραιά από Μυτιλήνη με το πλοίο Μυτιλήνη και πιο πέρα στο λιμάνι ήταν το ¶γιος Ραφαήλ εεεε δεν έμπαινε και κανένας μέσα....έβλεπες ένα τσούρμο να περιμένουν το Μυτιλήνη και το ¶γιος Ραφαήλ έρημο.
Απέξω οι επιβάτες άκουγα που λέγανε η ανεμότρατα όπως είπες, το καϊκι κτλ
Μπορείς να πεις ότι είχαν άδικο που βλέπανε ένα ολόκληρο βάπορα όπως το Μυτιλήνη μπροστά στο ¶γιος Ραφαήλ;;;

----------


## moutsokwstas

ετυχε να ταξιδεψω για μυρινα τετοιο καιρο το 1997 με μερικη αρση του απαγορευτικου, καναμε το σταυρο μας να  φτασουμε, ναι μια συμπεριφορα οπως αυτη που αναφερθηκε παραπανω την ειχε. αν και καθομουν στο σαλονι και δεν βγηκα καθολου εξω, τις βουτιες του τις εκανε, οπως κι αλλα πλοια αλλωστε, δεν του προσαπτω κατι για να το αδικησω.

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Όχι δεν μπαίνω στην διαδικασία να συγκρίνω  το ένα πλοίο με το άλλο άλλωστε ο ρόλος τους ήταν διαφορετικός απλά δεν μου άρεσε να ακούω διάφορους  χαρακτηρισμούς  που του πρόσαπταν …και μην ξεχνάμε για τα κυβικά του ήταν μια χαρά τίμιο καράβι.

----------


## Νaval22

μια χαρά ήταν ο ΑΓΙΟΣ,μάλιστα αν το συγκρίνουμε με άλλα πλοία που απέκτησε πιο πρόσφατα η ΝΕΛ πχ χοζοβιωτισσα άξιζε πολύ παραπάνω

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αγιος Ραφαηλ στη μυτιληνη το 1997 λιγο κουνημενη αλλα δουλεια γινεται

----------


## Naias II

Ξεχωριστή φωτογραφία!

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Αγιος Ραφαηλ στη μυτιληνη το 1997 λιγο κουνημενη αλλα δουλεια γινεται


 οταν το εφερναν  στη μυτιληνη για τη ναυτιλιακη, τοτε εφευγα απο το νησι για εγκατασταση στην αθηνα, να λοιπον που μας χαριζεις εικονα απο το ομορφο νησι με τον αγιο στο λιμανι.

----------


## a.molos

Αργά το απόγευμα, λίγο πριν το ηλιοβασίλεμα, το Αγιος Ραφαήλ αφήνει πίσω του το Βαθύ της Σάμου.

agios rafael off samos.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

τι να πρωτοθαυμασει κανεις.....

----------


## tahitioforos

10++ απο εμενα ωραια φωτο :lol::lol:

----------


## Karavostasis

EKΣΤΑΣΗ...Φωτο απ'τον κρυμενο θησαυρο των αναμνησεων.

----------


## a.molos

Και μία κοντινή του Αγίου εν πλώ προς την Αίγινα. Είχε το κάτι άλλο πάνω του, που το έκανε να ξεχωρίζει.

AGIOS RAFAEL...jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Σήμερα ταξιδεύει;*

----------


## Speedkiller

Μας άφησε καιρό τώρα...Το 2001 τον πούλησε η ΝΕΛ η κάνω λάθος?

----------


## douzoune

> Μας άφησε καιρό τώρα...Το 2001 τον πούλησε η ΝΕΛ η κάνω λάθος?


όχι Speed, δεν κάνεις λάθος. τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2001 για την ακρίβεια στην εταιρεία JKS Holdings...... _

_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

¶γ. Ραφαήλ...Κάπου στο Αιγαίο...

agios rafail.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> ¶γ. Ραφαήλ...Κάπου στο Αιγαίο...


 αρχισανε πρωι πρωι οι τυμπανοκρουσιες..........Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## giorgos_249

*Παιδιά να διευκρινίσω ότι ρωτάω αν σήμερα ταξιδεύει κάπου στον πλανήτη ,όχι αν ταξιδεύει στην Ελλάδα , ασφαλώς ξέρω ότι μας άφησε το 2001.*

----------


## Naias II

Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει ακουστεί κάτι για περί ακινησίας. Έχει το όνομα Spirit of Fiji Islands

----------


## douzoune

> *Παιδιά να διευκρινίσω ότι ρωτάω αν σήμερα ταξιδεύει κάπου στον πλανήτη ,όχι αν ταξιδεύει στην Ελλάδα , ασφαλώς ξέρω ότι μας άφησε το 2001.*


αυτό πιστεύω οτι λύνει την απορία σου (εν μέρει καθώς δεν είναι και η πιο πρόσφατη). Η πηγή της φωτογραφίας είναι http://www.fiji4me.com/transport.html
γράφει χαρακτηριστικά κάτω από την φωτό του πλοίου
'''The Spirit of the Fiji Islands, generally known as "SOFI", at Savusavu on 30 June 2007. This vessel is owned by Consort Shipping Line Ltd. and operates between Suva and Taveuni (Wairiki) via Savusavu.'''
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37785

----------


## marsant

Τα φουγαρα του που πηγαν ρε παιδια?Σαν αλιευτικο το καταντησαν.

----------


## a.molos

*Το* φουγάρο. Ενα είχε μονόπατα αριστερά και εξακολουθεί να το έχει (με προσεκτική παρατήρηση φαίνεται ανάμεσα στα καταστρώματα. Δεν θυμάμαι παρόμοια περίπτωση φουγάρου σε ελληνικό f/b. Συνήθως κατασκευαζαν και ένα 2ο "μούφα" για συμμετρία.

----------


## Naias II

> Τα φουγαρα του που πηγαν ρε παιδια?Σαν αλιευτικο το καταντησαν.


Φίλε marsant, φαίνεται καλύτερα *εδώ* σε μια φωτογραφία που υπάρχει στο θέμα.

----------


## marsant

> Φίλε marsant, φαίνεται καλύτερα *εδώ* σε μια φωτογραφία που υπάρχει στο θέμα.


Oκ ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια.Να πω την αληθεια και οπως σωστα καταλαβατε νομιζα οτι ειχε 2 τσιμινιερες..

----------


## giorgos_249

*Ευχαριστώ για όλα.*

----------


## nikosnasia

27-8-1992 Ο "ΑΓΙΟΣ" ΣΤΙΣ ΔΟΞΕΣ ΤΟΥ.
1992_8_27_ (19).jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> 27-8-1992 Ο "ΑΓΙΟΣ" ΣΤΙΣ ΔΟΞΕΣ ΤΟΥ.
> 1992_8_27_ (19).jpg


Πατριώτη ζωγράφισες πάλι.Μπράβο σου

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> 27-8-1992 Ο "ΑΓΙΟΣ" ΣΤΙΣ ΔΟΞΕΣ ΤΟΥ.
> 1992_8_27_ (19).jpg


  Φιλε Nikosnasia   η φωτο ειναι ΘΑΥΜΑΣΙΑ!!!

----------


## XINELIS TAKIS

Aπλα υπεροχη ...τιποτα αλλο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πραγματικα στις δοξες του!!! Ποζαρει και ομορφα!!!_

----------


## Speedkiller

Μην νομίζετε πως επειδή δεν σχολιάζω δεν παρακολουθώ κιόλας ε??? :Wink:  :Very Happy: Τα θέματα της Nel έχουν πάρει φωτια...:mrgreen:

----------


## nickosps

Μπράβο παιδιά για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## Naias II

> Μην νομίζετε πως επειδή δεν σχολιάζω δεν παρακολουθώ κιόλας ε???Τα θέματα της Nel έχουν πάρει φωτια...:mrgreen:


Πράγματι αυτές τις μέρες τα παιδιά έχουν γράψει ιστορία με τα εκρηκτικά upload περί της ΝΕΛ ;-)

----------


## nikosnasia

ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΣΜΑΚΗΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΙΟ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΝΗ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ.
ΑΦΙΕΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΙΑΣ ΜΑΣ.
scan_photo (14).jpg

----------


## geogre222

Να και κάτι που βρήκα αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβός κάνουν στον καταπέλτη??? 
  Πηγήhttp: http://www.shipspotting.com/modules/...php?lid=941904

----------


## a.molos

Πιθανόν είχαν ατύχημα (κόψιμο συρματόσχοινου, διακρίνεται μόνο το ένα) και προσπαθούν να τον μαζέψουν εν πλώ.

----------


## Tsikalos

Πάντως πήγε σε πολύ ωραίο μέρος μες στο πράσινο...
Αλλά ήταν πιο όμορφο στα δικά μας σινιάλα.
Κομματάκι μακριά για να ταξιδέψουμε μαζί του παντως...

----------


## NICK LESVOS

> Να και κάτι που βρήκα αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβός κάνουν στον καταπέλτη??? 
> Πηγήhttp: www.shipspotting.com/modules/myalbum/photo.php?lid=941904


μαλλον ριχνουν φουσκωτο ρε παιδια καποιο ειδους γυμνασιο πρεπει να ειναι ζουμαρισα την φωτο και μου φαινεται οτι σπρωχνουν μικρο φουσκωτο με μια μικρη μηχανη στην πρυμνη του sorry  αν κανω λαθος

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AGIOS RAFAEL αναχωρηση απο πειραια μεγαλοβδομαδα του 1995.Αφιερωμενη στους nikosnasia ,TSS APOLLON και τους πολλους φιλους της NEL LINES

negative (714).jpg

----------


## nikosnasia

Ben Bruce παρακολουθώ όλα τα όμορφα και ιστορικά στιγμιότυπα που ανεβάζεις σ΄όλα τα θέματα.  Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για όλα και ειδικά για τις αφιερώσεις, αυτήν και του ΟΜΗΡΟΣ.

----------


## nikosnasia

Μια ακόμη φωτό του 1995 στον Πειραιά από το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ πριν τα Μυτιληνιά μεταφερθούν προς τα κάτω.
Pict1995011.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Μια ακόμη φωτό του 1995 στον Πειραιά από το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ πριν τα Μυτιληνιά μεταφερθούν προς τα κάτω.
> Pict1995011.jpg


Λες και έκανε δρομολόγιο του Αργωσαρωνικού σε αυτή τη θέση.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Νικόλα :Razz:

----------


## Naias II

> Μια ακόμη φωτό του 1995 στον Πειραιά από το ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ πριν τα Μυτιληνιά μεταφερθούν προς τα κάτω.
> Pict1995011.jpg


Αυτό θα πει ντοκουμέντο!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Rocinante

Την Sofi την γνωριζετε; :Confused: 
Αν οχι διαβαστε ΕΔΩ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑGIOS RAFAEL στην μυτιληνη.


new (245).jpg


Αφιερωμενη στους Apostolos ,nikosnasia & Stephanos p.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

AGIOS RAFAEL μια κατα πλωρη φωτο στο λιμανι τς μυτιληνης

scan (9).jpg

Για ολους τους εκ λεσβου ορμωμενους φιλους, που ειναι πολλοι :Wink:

----------


## nikosnasia

Το καράβι που προεκτείνεται στην ξηρά ή η ξηρά που προεκτείνεται στη θάλασσα. (Οδυσσέας Ελύτης).
Φωτό.25η Μαρτίου 1997.
Pict19970325.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tαιριαζει απολυτα με την ρηση του μεγαλου μας ποιητη

----------


## polykas

> Το καράβι που προεκτείνεται στην ξηρά ή η ξηρά που προεκτείνεται στη θάλασσα. (Οδυσσέας Ελύτης).
> Φωτό.25η Μαρτίου 1997.
> Pict19970325.jpg



Όπως το βλέπεις, νομίζεις όντως, ότι έχει βγεί στην ξηρά.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## Karolos

_Από το περασμά του στήν Ραφήνα.
Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα.
_ 
img123.jpg

_Αφιερωμένη στόν φίλο opelmanos_

----------


## opelmanos

> _Από το περασμά του στήν Ραφήνα._
> _Κατάπλους στήν Ραφήνα._
> 
> img123.jpg
> 
> _Αφιερωμένη στόν φίλο opelmanos_


Μα τί έχεις πάθει σήμερα ??Δεν έχεις αφήσει στην ησυχία του κανέναν.Αν περιλάβεις και την Νελ τελειώσαμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## Karolos

_Φούντο  η δεξιά   !!!!_

img122.jpg

_Αφιερωμένη στόν φίλο opelmanos και σε όσους αρέσει το θέμα._

----------


## opelmanos

> _Φούντο η δεξιά !!!!_
> 
> img122.jpg
> 
> _Αφιερωμένη στόν φίλο opelmanos και σε όσους αρέσει το θέμα._


Τα σχόλια περιτά !!!!

----------


## gnikles

ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ....ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ!!!!

----------


## φανούλα

> ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ....ΟΜΟΡΦΕΣ ΕΠΟΧΕΣ!!!!


 Θα συμφωνήσω με τον gnikles!!! Είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω αυτό το καράβι μια βραδιά στη Μύκονο!!! Παλιά μεγαλεία...!!!

----------


## douzoune

Όταν η ΝΕΛ ήταν η γέφυρα του Αιγαίου, όταν βλέπαμε το σήμα της στα αμάξια σε άλλα μέρη και καμαρώναμε, όταν, όταν όταν.....
Παλιά μεγαλεία όπως λέει και η Φανούλα....
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Κάρολε!!!! Σήμερα δίνεις ρεσιτάλ!!!

----------


## capten4

ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΚΑΡΟΛΕ !!ΚΑΙ ΔΥΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΜΕΝΑ....ΜΙΑ ΦΟΥΡΤΟΥΝΙΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΤΟΝ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΤΟΥ 1999, ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΝΙΟ ΤΟΥ 1998, ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΛΙΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ....

RAFINA 1998.JPG

AGIOS RAFAEL.JPG

----------


## vinman

...πολλές οι βόμβες χθές και σήμερα και έφτασε και η σειρά του φίλου capten4 να πετάξει κι εκείνος μερικές... :Very Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!

----------


## theofilos-ship

Ωραιος ο καπτεν4 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλες απιθανες φωτο απο τον καταπληκτικο capten 4 !

----------


## Νaval22

είχα καιρό να μπώ στο θέμα και μπορώ να πώ ότι είστε όλοι καταπληκτικοί με τις φώτο σας συγχαρητήρια λοιπόν σε karolo ben bruce nikonasia capten 4 που μας θυμήσατε πάλι τον αγαπημένο Αγιο Ραφαήλ που αποτέλεσε και αυτό ένα κομμάτι της κάποτε ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ ΝΕΛ

----------


## Giovanaut

Ερε τι μας θυμησατε βραδυατικο.....!!!!!
Να ειστε καλα ολοι....!!!!!

----------


## nikosnasia

22 ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ 1996.
Pict19960922.jpg

----------


## Karolos

*Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία και γωνεία λήψης άψογη.*

----------


## A/B ENGINEER

επι της ευκαιριας θα πρεπει να τονισω οτι το αγιος ραφαηλ μπορει να ηταν αργο 16 μεγιστη (με καιρο πρυμα)αλλα οι ενισχυσεις που ειχε και τα γαζια (οι ραφες των λαμαρινων)ηταν απλα τελειες και πολυ εργονομικες.ο αγιος ειχε πολυ καλες (απο θεμα αντοχης) μηχανες DEUTZ.............αλλα δεν ηταν στις καρδιες του ΔΣ της ΝΕΛ......

----------


## Giovanaut

Ο Παππους της ΝΕΛ οπως ειπε και ο καλος φιλος, ηταν αργος, παλιος, αλλα καλοταξιδος...

Ειχε τη χαρη του Αγιου φαινεται...!!!!

----------


## Aktofylakas

> Το καράβι που προεκτείνεται στην ξηρά ή η ξηρά που προεκτείνεται στη θάλασσα. (Οδυσσέας Ελύτης).
> Φωτό.25η Μαρτίου 1997.
> Pict19970325.jpg


Φοβερη φωτογραφια με ιδιαιτερη συναισθηματικη αξια για εμενα.
Ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## Aktofylakas

και ενα αναμνηστικο απο εντονες στιγμες !!!

----------


## nikosnasia

Μάρτιος 1996 στο Γ.
Pict1996019.jpg

----------


## gasim

Σεπτέμβρης του 1996.  Ο ¶γιος στον Πειραιά.

Peiraias 3.jpg

----------


## giorgos_249

*Μάλλον το πλοίο πήρε το όνομα "SOFI". Μπορεί όμως κάποιος να δει αν ισχύει 100% αυτό;*

----------


## Rocinante

> *Μάλλον το πλοίο πήρε το όνομα "SOFI". Μπορεί όμως κάποιος να δει αν ισχύει 100% αυτό;*


Γιωργο το πλοιο για λογους συντομιας λεγεται SOFI.
S.O.F.I. = Spirit of Fiji Island.
Διαβασε ΕΔΩ

----------


## Ellinis

> Ο Αγιος Ραφαήλ φοράει στο πλάι για πρώτη φορά σινιάλα, τα οποία κατόπιν άλλαξαν, απαλοίφωντας κάποιες καλλιγραφίες και αλλάζοντας την γραμματοσειρά.
> 
> Agios Rafael new.jpg


Λίγο πριν ή λίγο μετά το φίλο a.molos φαίνεται οτι είχα περάσει και εγώ από το Ξαβέρι και πέτυχα τον "Αγιο" με τον ιππόκαμπο ή ο,τι άλλο είναι το ζωάκι ;-)

agios raf1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ σπανια φωτο και αυτη φιλε ellinis.Nα σημειωσουμε οτι το αναμεσα στους δυο καταπελτες επεφτε και το μεσαιο μικρο κομματι

----------


## Giovanaut

Pitch ειναι η μπαταριστος....????

Ερε τι σου ειναι η θαλασσα...
Την μια εδω την αλλη στην ακρη της Γης...!!!

----------


## giorgos_249

> Γιωργο το πλοιο για λογους συντομιας λεγεται SOFI.
> S.O.F.I. = Spirit of Fiji Island.
> Διαβασε ΕΔΩ


*Αυτό ούτε που μου πέρασε από το μυαλό. Απλά το είδα κάπου με το όνομα αυτό. Ευχαριστώ πολύ*

----------


## opelmanos

Ρε παιδιά έχω μια απορία :Πώς κατάφερε να περάσει ολοκληρο τον Ατλαντικό αυτό το καράβι εδώ με 8 μποφώρ και βουτούσε όλη του η πλώρη μέσα πως  και άντεξε αυτό το υπερωκεάνειο ταξίδι που εκεί η θάλλασα δεν αστειέυεται?

----------


## Apostolos

Ελεος ρε Μάνο ποια τι πράγματα ειναι αυτά που γράφεις?
Εχεις δει τι πλοία ταξιδευουν στο εξωτερικό? Τι νομίζεις ότι ο Ατλαντικος δέν έχει τρόπους ασφαλής ναυσιπλοίας? Για άνοιξε μια το AIS και πήγαινε στο Gibraltar και δές τι πλοία βγαίνουν εκτός Μεσσογείου!

----------


## Naias II

Εεε εντάξει τις ανησυχίες του εκφράζει.Λίγο πολύ όλοι τα έχουμε σκεφτεί αυτά για διάφορα πλοία.Δεν είναι και λίγο πράγμα ο Ατλαντικός :roll:

----------


## Giovanaut

Ετος 1998, και ηρθε η ωρα για το πρωτο μου ταξιδι στο νησι του Ζωγραφου, των Ποιητων και των Συγγραφεων.
Εγω (μολις 8 τοτε) με τη μητερα μου βρισκομαστε στη Λημνο για διακοπες στη θεια, και παιρνουμε απο εκει το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ, ακολουθοντας το group, που ειχε ξεκινησει απο Καβαλα...!!!


Αναχωρηση απο Μυρινα, το θερος του 1998...!!!

Στην πρωτη φωτο φαινεται ο Μανωλης ο καβοδετης, μετα το μωλα, θρυλικη μορφη του λιμανιου και μεγαλη καρδια...!!!
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ-ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΛΗΜΝΟ-1998.png

Στη δευτερη, αποψη της δεξιας μπαντας του ΑΓΙΟΥ...!!!
ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ-ΕΝ ΠΛΩ-1998.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Λεμε μπράβο σε ένα σωρό scrap φώτο και έχει χάσει πλεον την αξία του και αυτό... Ειναι κάποιες φώτο όμως πού ώς δια μαγείας σε μεταφέρουν χρόνια πίσω...

----------


## nikosnasia

Νάσαι καλά. Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες που με κάνουν να ανατριχιάζω γιατί τόχω κάνει αυτό το ταξίδι Καβάλα-Λήμνος-Μυτιλήνη με τον ¶γιο.

----------


## Giovanaut

Η γεφυρα του ΑΓΙΟΥ, για τους δυο καλους φιλους Apostolos και nikosnasia, που εκτιμω ιδιαιτερα και για ολους οσουν το αγαπησαν...!!!!

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ-ΓΕΦΥΡΑ 1-1998.png

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ-ΓΕΦΥΡΑ 2-1998.png

----------


## Apostolos

Και με χειρηστήρια που δέν μοιαζουν Τιτανικό!

----------


## Rocinante

Μιας και εχει να γραφτει κατι πολυ καιρο να σας δειξω απο το Google earth μια παλαιοτερη φωτο του πλοιου απο την Suva των νησιων Φιτζι.

agioraf.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ.jpgAΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ_2.jpgΠροσέξτε την γραμματοσειρά κ τα χρώματα στις πάντες του αφανούς εργάτη στα καλά χρόνια της ΝΕΛ.

----------


## Apostolos

Πανέμορφη!!! Απορώ γιατι κράτησαν την τωρηνή!

----------


## despo

Φωτογραφία - ευρημα απο τον φίλο Βίκτωρ Χιώτης. Πρώτη φορά βλέπω αυτη τη γραμματοσειρά.

----------


## Eng

Να ηταν μονο η τωρινη γραμματοσειρα?? Δλδ τα vodafonσυνιαλα??? Αν και θεωρω πως ηταν πραγματικα εργατης ο "ΡΑΦΑΗΛ". Και μαλιστα ηταν το "μεγαλο" πλοιο που ερχοταν στο Βολο τοτε το 90 κατι.. Το χαζευαμε ολοι απο τη παραλια οταν ερχοταν καταφωτο και με την αργη μανουβρα να δεσει.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ στην μυτιληνη

rg (1).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ βγαίνοντας απο το Λιμάνι Μυτιλήνης αν δεν κάνω λάθος 1987-88. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ (Λιμά&#9.jpg

----------


## sylver23

8308531485_590be67fcc_o.jpg

Από το flickr

----------


## nikosnasia

Αυτό ταξιδεύει ακόμη  και οι Αίολοι κάθονται
ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΑΚΤΟΠΟΛ&#927.jpg

----------


## Giovanaut

> Αυτό ταξιδεύει ακόμη  και οι Αίολοι κάθονται


Απίστευτα εύστοχο σχόλιο, ποιος να μας το λέγε και να το πιστεύαμε τις εποχές των δανεισμών και των τρελών θαλασσοεπενδύσεων....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Αγιος Ραφαηλ εν πλω το καλοκαιρι του 1999

_Αγιος Ραφαηλ.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Φωτογραφημένο από το Εξπρές  Σαντορίνη το 1995.

agios rafail 1995.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ο αφανής εργάτης της άλλοτε κραταιάς ΝΕΛ ζεί κ βασιλεύει στα μακρυνά νησιά Φίτζι στον Νότ.Ειρηνικό :Surprised: .

----------


## Takerman

Από τα ελάχιστα ΝΕΛόπλοια που δεν ταξίδεψα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από τα ελάχιστα ΝΕΛόπλοια που δεν ταξίδεψα.


Oύτε κ εγώ κ γιά τον επιβάτη δεν ήταν ό,τι καλύτερο. Τους έβγαλε λεφτά 
όμως.

----------


## Aquaman

Τον ταξιδεψα το 1993 αν θυμαμαι καλα, απο Κω για Μυτιληνη. Όντως οχι το καλυτερο πλοιο για τον επιβατη και με πολυ λιγους χωρους. Το ταξιδι το ευχαριστηθηκα παντως, έκανε στασεις στα περισσοτερα νησια μας  απο αυτα που βρισκοντα απεναντι απο την Τουρκία. Κως-Κάλυμνος-Λέρος-Πάτμος-Σάμος-Χίος-Λέσβος!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Ο αφανής εργάτης της άλλοτε κραταιάς ΝΕΛ ζεί κ βασιλεύει στα μακρυνά νησιά Φίτζι στον Νότ.Ειρηνικό.


Όωςς βλέπω* εδώ* ειχε πάρει φωτιά τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο (2013) στο στενό του Λουζόν στις Φιλιππίνες.

----------


## Eng

Ειδες τι ναυτικαρες ειναι τα Πιπινια???!!!!! Σαν τα ποντικια....
Παναγιωτικα τελικα μπας και βρηκες κανεναν νεοτερο εαν τελικα σκραπαριστηκε ή οχι?

----------


## Ellinis

Στο equasis αναφέρει:
Status of ship :
In Casualty Or Repairing
(since 06/03/2013)

Last update :
04/02/2014





>

----------


## tolaras

4,421-gt passenger ro-ro vessel Spirit of Fiji Islands (IMO 6817675) caught fire  as 19 crew abandoned the vessel on Oct. 11. The abandoned ferry was  reported on fire and drifting in the Luzon Strait. [From our Senior  Correspondent Tim Schwabedissen, 23-10-2013]

Πηγή: 
*Daily Vessel Casualty, Piracy & News Report*


http://www.cargolaw.com/presentations_casualties-13.php 

Κι εδώ μια αναφορά στο πλοίο...

http://www.cargo-vessels-internation...IMO6817675.pdf

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΑΓΙΟΣ ΡΑΦΑΗΛ.jpg

To ασχημόπαπο της ΝΕΛ.Καρτ ποστάλ της εταιρείας.

----------


## fourtounakis

Μήπως κάποιος τυχαίνει να έχει στη κατοχή το GA plan του πλοίου ;

----------

